
Updating Logitech Hardware on Linux - etqwzutewzu
https://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2017/05/22/updating-logitech-hardware-on-linux/
======
breakingcups
Wow, props to Richard for getting this done and props to Logitech for coming
through with not just the documentation but also the continued communication
and cooperation.

It seems quite rare for companies like Logitech to do this so it's amazing to
see it happen.

------
tinus_hn
Technically this isn't that impressive but I am impressed by his success in
navigating the politics and get Logitechs cooperation.

------
fowl2
it's great how their official Windows tool doesn't even offer this update
automatically - you have to check your version and download it manually [1]

[1]
[https://community.logitech.com/s/feed/0D531000055gw8YCAQ](https://community.logitech.com/s/feed/0D531000055gw8YCAQ)

